# help new bigger setup nft wilmasystem ????



## BUDBHOY (Feb 24, 2010)

hi guys i,m going to be running these two systems my question is will i need airstones in both reseviors also how many plants do you reckon i,ll get in a 240mtr by 120mtr & 2 mtr high i plan to veg under 2x600watt hps & keep my mothers & a couple of veg plants in my 120mtr x 120mtr + 2mtr high i,ll also be doing some soil & hydro pots maybe a bubble bucket in my cupboard also i just cant stop growing it,s on my mind constant 24/7 Do any you guys or girls have a good link for advanced nutrients the whole line up as it,s hard to get in the U.K especially budignitor budcandy kushie kush. I currently use vitalink grow & bloom with Advancedboostaccelerator pk 13/14 hygrzyme biopac cannazym rhizotonic superthrive carboload bigbud overdrive finalphase i get good results about 2.oz per plant & that,s under a 600watt son t plus & a 250cfl i got some good strains & dont wana lose em so i plan to keep bonzai mothers does anyone no is there a nack to this?all help is really appreciated i no i,ve been of the site for a while internet was down.I,ve got la woman,greatwhiteshark,whitewidow,kingskush,bubbakush,alaskanice,bigbang,lemonskunk & loads more seeds to be popped i,m doing a sort of perpetual crop just now so i,ve defo got a smoke & something to pull every couple of wks but if i get this large tent i,ll keep a couple coming in & out every few wks just need to be vegged elsewhere but the rest can go in & come out at the same time most of my strains take 9wks so i figure 3-4wks veg under 1200hps if i have the funds for mhbulbs also that would help i,m sure my digital ballast takes both kinds it should anyway i hope this gets read & i get a few pms as this site,s always good for an answer or 2 let me no wot you think about the nutes p.s 1 light will be an aircooled sputnik the other is an adjustashade just for my temps also when i close my window just now the humidity shoots up in the tent so it,s gona be worse in a bigger 1 aint it should i think about a dehumidifier as 75rh is a bit much especially in flower eh do you,s think i,d be able to purchase 1 of ebay also what can i use for c02 in my tent i was thinking would spraying the c02 you get nowadays to pump up car tyres ect be of any use i had a m8 said he done it & said it helped failing that where can i get c02 in the u.k Thanks for listening it was great to get that out now let me no what you think asap peace growers kp it up:holysheep:


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

Anytime you run hydro you need airstones in the res

What the hell is 240mtr by 120mtr & 2 mtr?\

If you use the Advanced full cycle you will pay around $1200 for one cycle and its a waste, dont believe the hype that only advanced nutrients create, if you ever see somthing talking about how great those nutes are its always self sponsored by Advanced, its a biased opinion..

75% RH is way too much and is mold city...

Also make paragraphs and dont use so many abreviations LOL....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2010)

Please delete you duplicate post in the Sticky Hydroponics:getting rid of Slimy Roots


----------



## BUDBHOY (Feb 25, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Anytime you run hydro you need airstones in the res
> 
> What the hell is 240mtr by 120mtr & 2 mtr?\
> 
> ...



                                      I thought it was all bull about advanced i think i might just stick to vitalink nutes & the boosters i mentioned 240mtrx120mtr is 240 meters long 120 meters wide & 200 meters high it,s the tent size bud my rh is 50% but that,s with input & output fans on & my window open i plan to run aircooled & 1 adjustashade i may need a dehumidifier check out my m8t on youtube type in GROWOCPR he uses advanced & swears by them but i guess each to there own eh!Cheers for the input on airstones in the wilma much appreciated wot boosters do you recommend & how do you do your thing thanx again peace l8tr m8


----------



## BUDBHOY (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry bud my mistake


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 25, 2010)

BUDBHOY said:
			
		

> I thought it was all bull about advanced i think i might just stick to vitalink nutes & the boosters i mentioned 240mtrx120mtr is 240 meters long 120 meters wide & 200 meters high it,s the tent size bud my rh is 50% but that,s with input & output fans on & my window open i plan to run aircooled & 1 adjustashade i may need a dehumidifier check out my m8t on youtube type in GROWOCPR he uses advanced & swears by them but i guess each to there own eh!Cheers for the input on airstones in the wilma much appreciated wot boosters do you recommend & how do you do your thing thanx again peace l8tr m8




I dont use boosters anymore, I used them for a while and with the amount of money I spent on them I didnt see that big of a difference in the grow room.. I know people swear by boosters and this brand and that brand but nothing competes with having your environment perfect, a good basic nutrient and loving care.. It has nothing to do with how much money or ingredients you throw at it.

I use the Lucas formula now, its just micro and bloom nutrients through the entire cycle, its super cheap and effective.. Do a search and google and you will see how many people love the Lucas formula.. I pay $50 for enough nutrients to get me through a grow with a 20 gallon res and changing it every week...


----------



## zem (Feb 26, 2010)

BUDBHOY said:
			
		

> I thought it was all bull about advanced i think i might just stick to vitalink nutes & the boosters i mentioned 240mtrx120mtr is 240 meters long 120 meters wide & 200 meters high it,s the tent size bud


i think you mean centimeters except if your "tent" is a stadium


----------



## Growdude (Feb 26, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Anytime you run hydro you need airstones in the res


 
Certain hydro systems dont use airstones, NFT and ebb-flow being 2 of them. I also dont use airstones in my waterfarm system.

If roots are hanging in water then yes you need them.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 26, 2010)

It really comes down to set up. But why not aerate your solution? I would agree in hydro a airstone is a must in rez. I dont use airstones, but I run chiller inline and it dumps water back into rez violently, so not really needed. Just dont see why you would not want one in there for only $30 or so.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> It really comes down to set up. But why not aerate your solution? I would agree in hydro a airstone is a must in rez. I dont use airstones, but I run chiller inline and it dumps water back into rez violently, so not really needed. Just dont see why you would not want one in there for only $30 or so.




Maybe for the same reasons you do not use an air stone.:confused2:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 26, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Maybe for the same reasons you do not use an air stone.:confused2:


 
Wish that were true. There expensive, but drama free and I can drive to get a new one if it breaks.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 26, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> I could understand if you have 68 degree res temps plus constant circulation, my set up floods for 15 mins, every 4 hours.. That means the water is only moving for 1.5 hours a day... I would be growing all sorts of stuff in my res without one...


 
*:holysheep:     only 15minutes every 4 hours.....  :holysheep: *
*lil light on feeding no?? when i run ebb its 1hour on 2 off 24/7.. with no airstones in me res either.. but im also feeding  4 times as much as you are... and my water returns to me res.. splash splash SPLASH.....*
*LH*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Wish that were true. There expensive, but drama free and I can drive to get a new one if it breaks.




The reason you do not use airstone is b/c 





> dumps water back into rez violently


 not because of the chiller and the cost associated with it.


----------

